# Nook 1.5



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The big Nook update has started to roll out.  I can't to hear what our Nook users think about it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't sent out my nook yet (I sold it last week) so I got to play with it a bit. I have to say, I'm not that impressed with the organization. It still has the 2 different libraries "B&N Library" and "My Documents". Even if you add books from both libraries to a single shelf, you still have to go back and forth between the 2 to see everything on the shelf.  

You can add books to more than one shelf, but when you do, it adds a whole other copy of the book to your library (or at least seems to) so if you have 100 books and put 50 of them on 2 shelves each (such as Read and Classics) it will show that you have 150 books in your library. 

I will say the page turn is much faster. Looks to be about the same as my K3 now (maybe even a *touch* faster at times)

Those are the only 2 things I played with. I'm packing it up to send it to it's new owner in the morning.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I just updated my nook.

The page turns are now nigh-instantaneous.  It's going to seriously through off my timing.  I used to mitigate load times by pressing the button when I got to the last line of the page.

Organization is improved by a shelves system, which would be called folders anywhere else.  

They claim to have improved battery life, but obviously, it's too early to tell.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I have only had my nook for less than a day and the new update for about an hour, but I personally think Kindle's "collections" beat Nook's "shelves".


I do like the password ability though; you can password protect the entire device or just the ability to make purchases.  I can let someone borrow my Nook without worrying about them making purchases which I wish Amazon would do.

The page turn speed is also much faster than what I was seeing before I updated.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

For shelves I am imagining the cute bookshelves in iBooks with the book covers.  

Can you password protect just one shelf?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Page turns are faster, but there's also more of a "flash" when I turn the page.  My Helvetica font appears to be significantly darker, which is nice. 

I'm not impressed with the organization feature.  Unlike Kindle's Collections, even after you've put a group of books on a "shelf" (I've only done one, Classics in the B&N Library) - you still see all the books listed.  I suppose once you've got them all put into shelves you can choose to look only at Shelves (kind of like sorting by collections) but then you don't see the unshelved books.  So it doesn't end up shortening the "home page" the way Kindle collections do - in fact if you put a book on more than one shelf it can actually add to the length of the home page.  But at least it's something.  Plus the B&N books are still segregated from the sideloaded books - like the books in My Documents aren't good enough to hang out with the B&N books or something.  Even the most ardent nook lovers hate that.  

Big day for my nook, though - got the new Javoedge platform cover in the mail (couldn't resist it at $14) AND the 1.5 update.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just did a manual download of 1.5, when it wasn't coming through wi-fi.  Page turns are much faster, even with the swipe method.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

My Nook updated last night, when I turned on the WiFi, it automatically started updating.  I was surprised because my Kindle update never came through like that.  The page turns are most definitely faster, love that, and the font seems to be darker.  I've created some Shelves, but I don't like how all the books still are listed there on the Home Page right under the Shelf.  I would much rather just see the Shelves.  I'm not interested in password protection, so haven't tried that out.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I like the faster page turn & the print does seem darker. Shelves are okay but I wish I could just have the shelf I want on the front page. I'm still playing around with it though so maybe I can figure soemthing out.*


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Okay I like the collections on Kindle a whole lot better than the shelves on the NOOK. Bummmer.*


----------

